# What is your most favourite car ever?



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Not very original i know but for me it has to be the Ferrari 250 GTO, stunning looks and knowing they come with a price tag that makes a Veyron look cheap all adds to the appeal 8)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Lamborghini Diablo...in Purple. Had a 1:16 replica model since i was about 5. Its my goal to drive one and my dream to own one :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I've always been in love with the Audi R8 and always will


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TTFAdmin said:


> I've always been in love with the Audi R8 and always will


+1


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

The R8 is definately in my dream garage,

I can definately see the appeal and they are still dropping in price. Maybe one day! 8)

How much do you think that you would be able to get one for in say a few years time? What do you think would be the bottom price before they start to go back up again?

Some of the older cars, Merc 107 chassis and bmw Z1 have pretty much doubled in the last 4 - 5 years!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd like to buy my Dad an MGB, I'd have an R8.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

250GT California. One's just sold for £20,000,000 though.










Other than that, a Mercedes 300SL Gulwing










or a DB5.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I am lucky enough to own my dream car [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Love the 250 GTO, but I'm torn between Porsche Carrera GT or Ferrari 288 GTO......

R8 would be my 'practical' runabout! :wink:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> I am lucky enough to own my dream car [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


You deserve it after owning a Puma! :lol:



Kell said:


> Other than that, a Mercedes 300SL Gulwing


I forgot about the SL, i do think they are stunning! I think they could have done a lot better with the new SLS.

I think these are an absolute bargian when you think about what a 300SL would cost you!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MERCEDES-190- ... 3cc2e0efc7



pablos said:


> Love the 250 GTO, but I'm torn between Porsche Carrera GT or Ferrari 288 GTO......
> 
> Pab, with all the toys you have had previously you probably could have used the Carrera GT as your runabout! :lol:
> 
> R8 would be my 'practical' runabout! :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thats very harsh, value for money, the Puma is a fantastic little car and is in fact what I use for work.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

For looks Miura sv or e-type


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> Thats very harsh, value for money, the Puma is a fantastic little car and is in fact what I use for work.


I feel bad now, i thought you would have siad you where glad to see the back of it! 



BAMTT said:


> For looks Miura sv or e-type


Good choices, here is a pic of what a Miura would look like if they did a new one 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For me it would have to be the F40 hang on no the 288 GTO wait a moment the Datona spider 
I think I wi ll need a bit more time on this one :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

AwesomeJohn said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > For looks Miura sv or e-type
> ...


Nice but not quite a sexy










Oh and and to drive F40 no question


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lamborgini Aventador, in white, black or silver please!!!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats very harsh, value for money, the Puma is a fantastic little car and is in fact what I use for work.
> ...


 :lol: Not at all, I did almost 50k miles in two years of ownership and loved every minute of it.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd be happy with one of these ...










and one of these ...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll probably need a classic dodge or shelby or mustang or something too.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Lambo Murci LP670-SV in orange please with the optional larger rear wing for added drama. If one of those isnt possible ill quite easily take a Lambo Aventador. i would give my left nut for a Lambo, i love em !

might as well add a Lambo Gallardo Superleggera to the list above as well for good measure.


----------

